# Luella Batman Clutch - Love It Or Hate It?



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 17, 2008)

Luella's catwalk for Spring/Summer was influenced by the movie Ghost World. It featured plenty of kooky print t-shirts mixed in with some girly florals. This Batman print clutch features quirky charms and is available for Â£295, but is it a step too far?

Source


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 17, 2008)

...Eh, It's not bad..i think it would look alright if the bats were a different color.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2008)

so not my style


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 18, 2008)

not my style at all either. It reminds me of a wasp or a bee


----------



## internetchick (Apr 18, 2008)

HA!! Not my style at all, but it is amusing.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 18, 2008)

I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 18, 2008)

That one is for when Batman crossdresses, not my style at all :/


----------



## monniej (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm not into batman.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL! That's cool, but I wouldn't pay that much for it...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...Eh, It's not bad..i think it would look alright if the bats were a different color. If it was a different color, it wouldn't be the batman symbol! lol!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 18, 2008)

for halloween sure


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 19, 2008)

I think it's really cute, I love Batman, I would buy it if it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 6, 2008)

i love it

but i am also still a teenager, and definately have a very quarky style sense


----------



## dancer01 (May 6, 2008)

Not a fan.


----------



## ivette (May 6, 2008)

i don't like it at all


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

Hmmm I don't get the batman connection but anyway it's ugly!! imho


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 7, 2008)

LOL! My husaband would pick that out!


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

i like it, it's funny.


----------



## Bec688 (May 8, 2008)

I don't hate it, but it's not my thing, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## ceri2 (May 8, 2008)

dont hate it but dont like it either,

i just sat there staring for a while because i was looking at it inverted and couldnt see the shape of the bats! haha blonde moment


----------



## MACGin (May 14, 2008)

Wow...I think that clutch is just horrible. It looks like psychadelic bumble bees!


----------



## kcam125 (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/20/202478/16_2008/30637_in_l.jpg
Luella's catwalk for Spring/Summer was influenced by the movie Ghost World. It featured plenty of kooky print t-shirts mixed in with some girly florals. This Batman print clutch features quirky charms and is available for Â£295, but is it a step too far?

Source

VOTED!! AND I LOVE IT!!


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 11, 2008)

it's just fine for me... i wouldn't buy it cause im not a fan and i can't think of an occasion where i can use it...


----------

